# Unbelievable!!!!



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

So I went to pets mart this morning, and bought a ferret nation cage for the girls, and I'm in line waiting, and there a family arguing with the manager about these two rats! Petsmart wouldn't take in their rats, stating they aren't a rescue, they won't take them. Not the first time I've heard of this. As they're passing me I hear them say "We'll just let em loose in the backyard" My eyes bulged and I flipped out! I ran to stop them, and yelled at them. "DO YOU KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN?!?! THEY'LL DIE YOU HEARTLESS MORON!!! I'LL TAKE THEM FFS!" They got bitchy, yelled back, shoved them rats at me in a pee and poo covered box, and stormed out. So I got my cart, and picked up a critter carrier, and put the poor babies in it. I went to my vets who's open on a saturday, and had them checked out (which they did for free! Different vet from my dogs vet, they have an exotic animals vet). They got a clean bill of health, and I brought the poor petrified babies home. Best guess is about a year, give or take a couple months. I opened the transport container, and brought them out. They immediately ran to my shoulders, and pressed against my neck. They're super sweet. Introductions to the crew went well. they're white with black hoods. One has a black spot on her back, and the other has a black stripe with a couple small spots down her back. We named one salt, and the other pepper, since they're black and white. Poor babies. What is WRONG with people?!?!??!!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Aww how nice of you! I can't believe how horrible people are. Just tossing pets out like that sigh. I remember once when I was a child our neighbors had pet mice they wanted to get rid of and just tossed them out into a field near our house. They were so tame we were able to just walk up in a huge open field and pick one up. Thinking of that he would have surely never lived long. I ended up rescuing him and he was the best little mouse ever.

How amazingingly nice of the vet to see them for free too! They are very lucky rats


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Although I'm glad you rescued these rats, I think the way you reacted was wrong. You did not have to resort to yelling and name calling to help these animals.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

TobyRat said:


> Although I'm glad you rescued these rats, I think the way you reacted was wrong. You did not have to resort to yelling and name calling to help these animals.



While I agree with you, it was a heat of the moment panic reaction. They would have killed them by letting them go in the backyard, and I don't feel bad for what I said, but how I said it. I could have done it calmer, and used less colorful language. But the stupidity of such an action, resulting in death of any animal, pisses me off. After I calmed down, and the girls were checked out, I prayed for forgiveness for my actions, and felt bad. Even Christian's are given to rash reactions.

That being said, this post is not intended to start a debate about my reactions, but the filthy condition the rats were in, and the fact that these people were going to literally, throws these poor babies out.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

...Um, how about what the **** is wrong with Petsmart, closing their doors to an animal that they KNOW is going to be mistreated/dumped? Very disappointed in them! Yes, the owners were completely and utterly wrong, but obviously they are ignorant - the only cure for ignorance is education, and pushing people away or attacking them is no way to educate.

I'm glad you saved the babies  You're a good person.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

British said:


> ...Um, how about what the **** is wrong with Petsmart, closing their doors to an animal that they KNOW is going to be mistreated/dumped? Very disappointed in them! Yes, the owners were completely and utterly wrong, but obviously they are ignorant - the only cure for ignorance is education, and pushing people away or attacking them is no way to educate.
> 
> I'm glad you saved the babies  You're a good person.




I completely agree, this isn't the first time I've heard of a pet store not accepting pets. It's sad! If I hadn't been there, they'd be in a backyard by now, alone, scared and cold. It was heartless of petsmart not to accept them. The one in the town we used to live it, took in unwanted small animals, birds, reptiles, fish, and they worked with a cat rescue and have a dedicated section for kitty adoptions. I shouldn't have reacted the way I did either.

And I'm glad I could save them too.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Most petsmart do accept pets and do a free adoption to the right people with them. But they often fill up. Imagine all the people that buy pets for their kids and later don't want them. More often then not, the stores are full of adoptions and there is nothing the stores can do about it. I have seen the back rooms and there isnt alot of room and the cages are a sort of rat rack system.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a good point korra. There is only so much they can do. Plus they have to take into consideration the health of their animals too.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Our local Pet Smart doesn't accept surrenders, but I left them my contact information to give to people. My vet also knows I'm available to help rats or degus that need homes.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Korra said:


> Most petsmart do accept pets and do a free adoption to the right people with them. But they often fill up. Imagine all the people that buy pets for their kids and later don't want them. More often then not, the stores are full of adoptions and there is nothing the stores can do about it. I have seen the back rooms and there isnt alot of room and the cages are a sort of rat rack system.


A very good point, but if they were full and unable to accept the animals, they could have suggested an alternative (a vet, a rescue, etc.), instead of letting the owners leave and dump them to be snacks for the neighborhood kitties.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

It's store policy at this pets mart not to accept surrenders. Not all do. The one in my old town does, like I said, but this particular one doesn't.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

It is store policy to not RESELL pets. The pets they sell legally have to be from their suppliers.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats what I thought, they could of suggested A shelter or rescue. They are not that hard to find, in my experience.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes they could have. But sometimes people are so surprised at the manner someone delivers info they kind of freeze up. Sometimes when someone come yelling at me about their pictures I short of forget what they were even screaming at me about in the first place. I am just so amazed they are being so rude. But Im glad rescues aren't hard for you; in my town, there are almost no rescues that will take rats for some reason.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Our local humane society takes in rats. As well as rabbits, and guinea pigs, and hamsters. Its really nice


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I think they deserved to be yelled at, and Don't deserve to have pets. Lucky rats, lucky you


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

The fact that they were at Petsmart shows that they were at least trying to find the proper place to surrender them to. It's possible that they threatened to just release the rats out of frustration.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

> The fact that they were at Petsmart shows that they were at least trying to find the proper place to surrender them to. It's possible that they threatened to just release the rats out of frustration.​




That's what I was thinking. A lot of people wouldn't have bothered. As for just threatening to release them out of frustration, I couldn't honestly say that I've never done something along those lines before. I mean, I had Basil with me in the pet store once and when he grabbed a little rawhide bone off a shelf we were passing I told him to "be good or I'll call the snakes". In bad taste? Yep. But that's just how I am, obviously I'd never actually do it. I'm sure lots of other people do things like that as well.​


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I hate PetSmart. But there should be shelters. Windsor Humane (in my city) takes rodents and horses now. It's an amazing improvement. I surrendered my ex's hamster after she refused to get him medical treatment. I couldn't afford it myself. I made a donation upon surrendering him, though, to make sure they could help him in every way possible. The vet wanted $135. I paid $30. Surrender fee was $10.
I also think people who are on unemployment, retired or in a situation where they can care for a lot of animals (and want to) should open their homes to rescues.


----------

